# Enemies of Vaas Clubhouse



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 29, 2012)

Welcome to the Far Cry 3 Clubhouse

"Do you know the definition of INSANITY?"





















Official Website: http://far-cry.ubi.com/fc-portal/en-us/home/index.aspx

Participate in discussing this amazing game in this clubhouse

*Common Courtesy to others: Please do not post info on the ending of the game or anything else that could be considered a spoiler alert unless you use the "Spoiler Alert Hide/Show" Tool. Thanks.*



> System Requirements for Far Cry 3
> 
> Minimum:
> 
> ...


----------



## boise49ers (Dec 31, 2012)

Best single player game I have played in a long while maybe ever. Got it for my son for 
Christmas and he can't put it down. I'm sure his wife is very happy with me, 
though she plays CO-OP with him. Oh and the A-series Laptops play this game Great. 
Go Niners :  )


----------



## lyndonguitar (Dec 31, 2012)

This game is surprisingly good, I expected it to be just an another mediocre game like FC2 was, 

I thought Far Cry 1 will be the best of the series for a long time because of the developer changing. but this one kicks Crysis 2's and probably Crysis 3's ass. 

and I like how Ubisoft Copies share gameplay elements and technology from their other games.


----------



## 3870x2 (Dec 31, 2012)

I am too disappointed by FC2 to get into FC3 for more than $25 (50% off).

At $2.50 maybe I should finally give FC2 a try. for another $2.50 I can give FC1 a steam home.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2012)

I love the game, but when you get killed by Kamodo Dragons and Tigers every 15 minutes on the eastern side of the North Island, gets a little frustrating. But whatever, love the game. One thing i love about the game compared to Far Cry 2 is the fact that the guys actually die when you shoot out them. Just take a piston and take one clean shot to their dome and they are dead. I wish if you sniped them in the head though it blew up!



lyndonguitar said:


> This game is surprisingly good, I expected it to be just an another mediocre game like FC2 was,
> 
> I thought Far Cry 1 will be the best of the series for a long time because of the developer changing. but this one kicks Crysis 2's and probably Crysis 3's ass.
> 
> and I like how Ubisoft Copies share gameplay elements and technology from their other games.



Yeah, the whole radio tower thing, similar to viewpoint synchronizing from Assassins Creed Series.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Dec 31, 2012)

I enjoyed it (still have some leftover items to collect) and it manages to punish my overclocked 7950 with constant 100% GPU usage. Even ordered an Accelero Xtreme 7970 because my stock cooler is literally crapping out and is unable to keep my GPU cool at all anymore, even with new paste.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2012)

yeah, stresses my 680 more then any game I have.


----------



## DarkOCean (Dec 31, 2012)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> yeah, stresses my 680 more then any game I have.



good, you it gives you reason to buy another.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Dec 31, 2012)

DarkOCean said:


> good, you it gives you reason to buy another.



Yeah seriously! I was hoping this 680 would clock more but I can only get a 1270 max out of it, if I go to say 1280 it runs everything, but crashes Far Cry 3. Unfortunately Nvidia had to pull the plug on voltage tweaking on all their Kepler cards.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 1, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> I am too disappointed by FC2 to get into FC3 for more than $25 (50% off).
> 
> At $2.50 maybe I should finally give FC2 a try. for another $2.50 I can give FC1 a steam home.



Yeah I just bought it again. Beat it before and let it go with a gamer I sold. 
Bought FEAR3 too for $5. I love the Fear games and 3 was the only one I 
haven't played. How is the MP on Fear 3 ? You can play LAN games with it 
can't you ?


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 1, 2013)

haven't gone back to it since finishing it once.
Still need to play co-op and need to run through it once more.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 1, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> haven't gone back to it since finishing it once.
> Still need to play co-op and need to run through it once more.



I'm just now at Motherload. After you beat it can you go back and do all the side missions ? 
I would assume so. I'm about ready to want to treat Buck like I did the last one I got. Shootem 
in the neck and gut his ass. Actually the last one I got I ran over and dragged him 30 ft 
under my Jeep The Police had to shoot that one.


----------



## WarhammerTX (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone else having issues connecting to the farcry3 servers got the game x-mas and havent been able to connect to the servers to play any multiplayer or co-op. I checked there forums and evidently the have been down for a couple of weeks with no word from ubisoft. There is about 25 pages of complaints so far.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 1, 2013)

WarhammerTX said:


> Anyone else having issues connecting to the farcry3 servers got the game x-mas and havent been able to connect to the servers to play any multiplayer or co-op. I checked there forums and evidently the have been down for a couple of weeks with no word from ubisoft. There is about 25 pages of complaints so far.



I'll try , but the single player is keeping me busy !
Yep, you're right. It acts like it is trying, but no connect. 
They better figure that shit out or it will die after people beat 
the SP a couple times and do all the side missions. Does this 
allow LAN games. Haven't even checked. FC2 does ! 
The main reason I just bought it again.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 1, 2013)

insanity is playing this games story mode more then once and expecting it to be better the second time
plot has as'bout as much complexity as a game of tic-tac-toe(kill everything no questions)
plot is more transparent then a sheet of plastic wrap if you don't know how its gonna end by the 2D rakatyak mission you seriously need to move out from there that rock 


Character development is non existent


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 1, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> I'm just now at Motherload. After you beat it can you go back and do all the side missions ?
> I would assume so. I'm about ready to want to treat Buck like I did the last one I got. Shootem
> in the neck and gut his ass. Actually the last one I got I ran over and dragged him 30 ft
> under my Jeep The Police had to shoot that one.



Yes the game is open ended so you can go back and complete what you want to complete to get the achievements.
Funny sneaking up on the enemy and using the repair tool on them.


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 1, 2013)

I like going back and trying to put my name on as many rocks as possible.


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 1, 2013)

WarhammerTX said:


> Anyone else having issues connecting to the farcry3 servers got the game x-mas and havent been able to connect to the servers to play any multiplayer or co-op. I checked there forums and evidently the have been down for a couple of weeks with no word from ubisoft. There is about 25 pages of complaints so far.



Had this happen pretty much on launch over here.
Only work around was to run the game with Uplay in offline mode.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 1, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> insanity is playing this games story mode more then once and expecting it to be better the second time
> plot has as'bout as much complexity as a game of tic-tac-toe(kill everything no questions)
> plot is more transparent then a sheet of plastic wrap(seriously did anyone NOT see the whole Critra and freakshow murderous betrayer bit coming >? I knew what was going down the second I was Introduced  to the Magical blackman and his sh00rmed out ink monster  worshiping crackwhore
> 
> Character development is non existent  (so we go from whiney rich white kid to emo white kid on crack)



It is a game though you do realize that right ? Not a movie looking for an Oscar ? Let games develop and they will get better.
 Just remember now they are making movies from games. Never have seen one that was titled FC3.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 1, 2013)

*I am an enemy of Vaas and would like to join the club!*

Big fan of FC3! First world-map game I've play since FC2, but that one was no comparison to this one. Hands down my favorite game of the year! I just reached the south islands and have plenty more hours of fun to go. 

I am running an i5 655k with 4Gb of Kingston 2133mhz ram and a gtx 570 1.2Gb card on Ultra settings (vsync on, AA X4). Everything has been running smooth as glass since day one.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 1, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> It is a game though you do realize that right ? Not a movie looking for an Oscar ? Let games develop and they will get better.
> Just remember now they are making movies from games. Never have seen one that was titled FC3.



because Obviously _"Video-Games" _can't have a good story and a engaging plot
also >implying that anything from Hollywood is any better LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2013)

OneMoar said:


> insanity is playing this games story mode more then once and expecting it to be better the second time
> plot has as'bout as much complexity as a game of tic-tac-toe(kill everything no questions)
> plot is more transparent then a sheet of plastic wrap(seriously did anyone NOT see the whole Critra and freakshow murderous betrayer bit coming >? I knew what was going down the second I was Introduced  to the Magical blackman and his sh00rmed out ink monster  worshiping crackwhore
> 
> Character development is non existent  (so we go from whiney rich white kid to emo white kid on crack)



Woah. Spoiler Alert.


----------



## OneMoar (Jan 1, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Woah. Spoiler Alert.



woops lol 
unquote me


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2013)

I just got to the point where you can either explore the island more or visit Vitra or whatever her name is.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 1, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I just got to the point where you can either explore the island more or visit Vitra or whatever her name is.



Close, Citra


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 1, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Close, Citra



oh Fack!


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 2, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Close, Citra



Citrus is the type of woman I'd do and leave.


----------



## manofthem (Jan 2, 2013)

If FC3 goes back on sale the last day of Steam's sale, I might get it.  I was apprehensive due to FC2, but judging by all the positive reviews from pretty much everyone, it seems like a solid purchase.  Plus, I don't want to be out of the loop anymore


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 2, 2013)

manofthem said:


> If FC3 goes back on sale the last day of Steam's sale, I might get it.  I was apprehensive due to FC2, but judging by all the positive reviews from pretty much everyone, it seems like a solid purchase.  Plus, I don't want to be out of the loop anymore



Its the Game of The Year on PC for me this year.


----------



## ViperXTR (Jan 2, 2013)

funny bugs/glitch/lmitations and awesome moments


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 2, 2013)

That's funny! I like how when you die from fire you respawn still on fire lol.


----------



## erixx (Jan 2, 2013)

Thank you for creating the club. I would like to join


----------



## erixx (Jan 2, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I love the game, but when you get killed by Kamodo Dragons and Tigers every 15 minutes on the eastern side of the North Island, gets a little frustrating.



Well, try Animal Repelant herbal medicine... (of course you have, but...  )


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 2, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Its the Game of The Year on PC for me this year.



X2  the Multiplayer is not anything to write about, 
but it still beats the shit out that sorry excuse of a 
Multiplayer on MOH Warfighter.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 2, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> X2  the Multiplayer is not anything to write about,
> but it still beats the shit out that sorry excuse of a
> Multiplayer on MOH Warfighter.



Im nto to worried about multiplayer. Single Player is all im playing right now. I dont play multiplayers till im done with the single players of games.


----------



## MightyMission (Jan 2, 2013)

i'm partially sure Citra got her mams out when she was riding me the first time...most odd!


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 3, 2013)

MightyMission said:


> i'm partially sure Citra got her mams out when she was riding me the first time...most odd!



Surrounded by a Maori sausage fest and confined to that temple I am sure she gets enough action to think raping a drugged conflicted white man on a mission to kill her Brother is justifiable.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 5, 2013)

Well gonna finish Warrior Rescue Service and start working 
on finishing crafting stuff. Looks like I may need it from here out.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 7, 2013)

Phenom you have inspired me to change my Avatar, at least until after the playoffs


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 7, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Phenom you have inspired me to change my Avatar, at least until after the playoffs



haha, god the Seahawks are just unbeatable. IN the first qtr today against the Redskins when it was 14 to 0 them, I thought it was over till late in the 2nd qtr then the 2nd half when they didnt score anything on us and we scores like over 14 unanswered points haha. 

I haven't touched Far Cry 3 in the last week. There is something wrong with that.


----------



## H82LUZ73 (Jan 7, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> haha, god the Seahawks are just unbeatable. IN the first qtr today against the Redskins when it was 14 to 0 them, I thought it was over till late in the 2nd qtr then the 2nd half when they didnt score anything on us and we scores like over 14 unanswered points haha.
> 
> I haven't touched Far Cry 3 in the last week. There is something wrong with that.



Sorry for this post ..But Washington lost from a stubborn rookie named RGIII ,He should have sat out the second he hurt is knee.Although Seattle is a good team it is nice to see them in playoffs again,Brings back memories of 88-89 when the Brian The "BOZ" Bosworth (his daughter is the actress in that crappy reboot Superman movie Kate....) was there.

Well I am skipping out on FarCry3 or any game until I get Betty fixed,2002 Jeep WJ got rear ended Friday by some emo white crack head in a 5 ton truck. So he gets stuck paying for it ,Goes in today for the Adjuster to look at.mmmmmm


----------



## lyndonguitar (Jan 7, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> I haven't touched Far Cry 3 in the last week. There is something wrong with that.



Me too, In my last game, I got stuck on a mission where on the way to the objective, I would always get distracted by other side-things, do some shit and get killed. The process repeated for around 10 times and I haven't touched FC3 since.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 7, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> haha, god the Seahawks are just unbeatable. IN the first qtr today against the Redskins when it was 14 to 0 them, I thought it was over till late in the 2nd qtr then the 2nd half when they didnt score anything on us and we scores like over 14 unanswered points haha.
> 
> I haven't touched Far Cry 3 in the last week. There is something wrong with that.



They should of pulled RG3 in the end of the second quarter. I think it would of been a different game if he wasn't so banged up. Starting to look like a Seattle/SF NFC Championship game. This Kaep in the playoffs makes me a little nervous.  
I'm stuck on that level where you get thrown into the water with the Cinderblock tied to you. I may have to watch a walk thru. I get to the chopper, but haven't figured out how to shut off the alarm and they swarm on me like bee's. Where is the damn alarm at?


----------



## jed (Jan 7, 2013)

If by Seattle/SF you of course mean Seattle/GB then I definitely concur   You're going down Saturday my friend!!!!


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 8, 2013)

jed said:


> If by Seattle/SF you of course mean Seattle/GB then I definitely concur   You're going down Saturday my friend!!!!



 I have learned over my many years of watching Football,trash talking has a way of coming back to bite you so I will let it 
lie where it is at and we will see Saturday. If it comes down to our field goal kickers we may all be in trouble Though 
Aaron has a bone to pick with the Niner's over the 2005 draft and that may be the fire they need to clean house. I'll 
tell you I was so pissed when they went with Smith over Rodgers I could of threw a brick through my TV.


----------



## jed (Jan 8, 2013)

Ah I'm not talking trash mate, just some fun poking.  Going to be a great game.  The Packers D is so inconsisent, plus Kapernick being a 1st time playoff starter, who knows how the game will turn out.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 8, 2013)

jed said:


> Ah I'm not talking trash mate, just some fun poking.  Going to be a great game.  The Packers D is so inconsisent, plus Kapernick being a 1st time playoff starter, who knows how the game will turn out.



Yeah I'm hoping this weeks games look a little better then last weeks. Those AFC games were pretty bad to watch and the Seattle game was over after RG3 was made to run. By the way I was just pointing out I don't trash talk, mainly because I don't want to feel I brought on bad Karma Good Luck to you !
Hey what is the Best way to beat those little Ink Monster Dudes. The big guy is pretty easy so far , but the little dark guys are a bitch.


----------



## jed (Jan 8, 2013)

Make sure and check the minimap, you can see the direction where their coming from a lot easier than just looking for their eyes.  If a few got close I found I was able to sprint away from them and get some space to blow em up.


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 9, 2013)

I pretty much went around, activated the radio towers and cleaned out the pirate bases with a silenced sniper rifle before I got too far into the story. Beat the game and got most of the relics, letters, side quests, etc. done but my SSD just died yesterday so all my progress is lost.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 9, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> I pretty much went around, activated the radio towers and cleaned out the pirate bases with a silenced sniper rifle before I got too far into the story. Beat the game and got most of the relics, letters, side quests, etc. done but my SSD just died yesterday so all my progress is lost.



Isn't it saved on a Uplay server? I know I have 3 different computers with Far Cry 3 on them and it saves all my info so it picks up where I left off with my last computer. Like BF3 cloud.
Ha I had not used one skill point yet before playing against the Ink monster. I only had 2 health bars. After beating him I used what I had, 26 points. Now before I go get Vaas I am going 
to build up a few crafts too.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 9, 2013)

jed said:


> Make sure and check the minimap, you can see the direction where their coming from a lot easier than just looking for their eyes.  If a few got close I found I was able to sprint away from them and get some space to blow em up.


Yeah I keep blowing myself up. I am getting pretty frustarted with it. I have sepnt a couple hours fucking with it now


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 9, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I keep blowing myself up. I am getting pretty frustarted with it. I have sepnt a couple hours fucking with it now



Hey Idaho, I just realized that Russel Wilson is the last rookie QB standing in the playoffs!


----------



## jed (Jan 9, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Yeah I keep blowing myself up. I am getting pretty frustarted with it. I have sepnt a couple hours fucking with it now



Really?  Maybe you're playing on a lot harder mode than I am.  I'm playing on Normal probably.  Definitely shouldnt take a few hours.  Have you unlocked the recipe for endorphin boost?  That doubles your normal 4 bar health to an 8 bar.  Also take one of them Fireproof syringes as well.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 10, 2013)

jed said:


> Really?  Maybe you're playing on a lot harder mode than I am.  I'm playing on Normal probably.  Definitely shouldnt take a few hours.  Have you unlocked the recipe for endorphin boost?  That doubles your normal 4 bar health to an 8 bar.  Also take one of them Fireproof syringes as well.



Yeah beat that level and Vaas level. On the South Island now.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 10, 2013)

I'll be joining this club house as soon as I can afford to get this game... I thought I was going to be able to afford it after the first of the year, but I've had a flat tire on my truck(_I let my sister borrow my truck and she bent one of my front rims..._), and my wife has had a flat tire on her new van... Our front loading washing machine drain pump went out last week as well... great start to 2013.. Well that's my definition of Insanity.. lol Hopefully my luck will start turning around, and I'll be able to afford this game.


----------



## erixx (Jan 10, 2013)

^ You are just living a Far Cry 3 life for real dude, real hardcore!


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 10, 2013)

I should of wore a rubber. At least now I'm on the South 
Island and don't hear that 100 times a night.
A real life Bird Suit :  Jeb Corliss " Grinding The Crack" - YouTube


----------



## jed (Jan 11, 2013)

Finished and picked the more "light side" ending, if you would, to save spoilers.  I really wish this game had a few small things.

1.  The main character not such a little whiny, weak, wussy.
2.  An option to quick-loot instead of having to go through the loot animation EVERY time.
3.  Little bit simpler crafting/inventory system.  
4.  Other small things such as... When you pick up a weapon for a hunting quest, complete the hunting quest, it should auto re-equip your old weapon.  You shouldn't have to QTravel back, go into the clunky weapons menu and re-equip it into it's old slot.
5.  Ability to adjust the minimap position.  It sticks out way too far from the bottom and left side of my screen.  It could be a lot closer and more out of the way.
6.  Option to turn off the loud unnecessary sounds every time you open the map or the menu...

Other than crap like that, this game is pretty awesome.  I'm not as hooked as I was at the beginning, but the last time I enjoyed a game like this was Skyrim, which I fell out of love with way too fast.  Didn't even finish!  

This game is definitely my GoTY though!


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 11, 2013)

There has been a texture mod released for Far Cry 3.

http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/736926-Far-Cry-3-Texture-Pack-Forums

I have noticed after playing this game a lot there are a lot of mesh problems and UV errors with stretched textures.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 11, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> There has been a texture mod released for Far Cry 3.
> 
> http://forums.ubi.com/showthread.php/736926-Far-Cry-3-Texture-Pack-Forums
> 
> I have noticed after playing this game a lot there are a lot of mesh problems and UV errors with stretched textures.


Yeah I have too. Have you modded yet and if so how does it look? Starting Deepthroat tonight. Where are you at level wise Phenom ?
Crafted up a few things and sitting pretty good for this level now.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 13, 2013)

Coolio ! Finished SP. Best Single player I have ever played. 
The ending is Great and now I will explore  the Co-op and 
explore the Islands more.


----------



## Grnfinger (Jan 13, 2013)

Installed the game just now...
Looking to test out my new pair of 7870's

Hope it's better than FC2


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 14, 2013)

Grnfinger said:


> Installed the game just now...
> Looking to test out my new pair of 7870's
> 
> Hope it's better than FC2



It is, but I like FC2 too for the most part.


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 14, 2013)

*Screenies!*

I used the "printscreen" default on my keyboard and for some reason the screen shots come out darker and are not as good as in-game . Still a beautiful work of colors, FC3 is packed full of vivid eye-candy graphics.



Bow is perfect for taking out pirates in stealth 







Sunset 






moonlight 






Fire good! 






Here is funny glitch I discovered when adding a red-dot attachment to the revolver 






How many Relics do you have? 







*spoiler alert!*

Now I don't know if any of you guys have come across this yet, but how _perfect_ is this for an outpost take over? (with the use of a silienced sniper rifle) 



Spoiler


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 14, 2013)

t77snapshot said:


> I used the "printscreen" default on my keyboard and for some reason the screen shots come out darker and are not as good as in-game . Still a beautiful work of colors, FC3 is packed full of vivid eye-candy graphics.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your Sunset and moonlight pictures are my favorite


----------



## t77snapshot (Jan 14, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Your Sunset and moonlight pictures are my favorite



Thank you  MxPhenom


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 14, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> It is, but I like FC2 too for the most part.



Hm..

Maybe I will play Far Cry 2 at some stage.
I have the game but I didn't like the sound of the AI spawn.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 14, 2013)

Widjaja said:


> Hm..
> 
> Maybe I will play Far Cry 2 at some stage.
> I have the game but I didn't like the sound of the AI spawn.



Far Cry 2 is a good game and it has it's flaws, but if you fast travel using the bus stops you won't notice the respawning enemies as much. If you decide to play it, don't forget to get the realistic mod.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 14, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> Far Cry 2 is a good game and it has it's flaws, but if you fast travel using the bus stops you won't notice the respawning enemies as much. If you decide to play it, don't forget to get the realistic mod.



I'll have to check out that mod. Sounds like it may help with the funky POS guns ?
The Single Player was good. The Multiplayer was garbage though. FC3 has a far better 
multiplayer. I seen Orgin has Crysis 2 for $5 now. I may end up getting it even though 
I have said I wouldn't.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 14, 2013)

jed said:


> If by Seattle/SF you of course mean Seattle/GB then I definitely concur   You're going down Saturday my friend!!!!



???  Sorry Couldn't help myself


----------



## erixx (Jan 16, 2013)

Thread creator should change the thread name/clubhouse name to "Far Cry 3 - Enemies of whatever club"

I am playing this game but not reading any documentation or the "diary" part of the game, and have no fucking idea who VAAS is!!!!! (Semijoking, I suppose it is the bad guy in the game... LOL)


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 17, 2013)

erixx said:


> Thread creator should change the thread name/clubhouse name to "Far Cry 3 - Enemies of whatever club"
> 
> I am playing this game but not reading any documentation or the "diary" part of the game, and have no fucking idea who VAAS is!!!!! (Semijoking, I suppose it is the bad guy in the game... LOL)



Well he shoots your Bro in the first level.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 17, 2013)

Just wanted to make sure people are keeping spoiler alerts on the DL. I still haven't beaten the game so if you do have a spoiler that you must go out public about it, please use a Show Spoiler thingy


----------



## erixx (Jan 17, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> Well he shoots your Bro in the first level.



after some drinks and weeks............... mmmm. spoze your right but..........


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 18, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Just wanted to make sure people are keeping spoiler alerts on the DL. I still haven't beaten the game so if you do have a spoiler that you must go out public about it, please use a Show Spoiler thingy


I'll give you some advise, make sure to use your skill points 
and not save them up like me and get in a pickle
Did you play Crysis 2 Phenom ? Seems like a pretty good 
game especially for $5. You still hitting BF3 regularly ?


----------



## Deleted member 74752 (Jan 19, 2013)

Just made a video of a Trial rock that had been eluding me...still processing so I can't speak as to the quality.  http://youtu.be/78MQb_TiGFM


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 19, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> I'll give you some advise, make sure to use your skill points
> and not save them up like me and get in a pickle
> Did you play Crysis 2 Phenom ? Seems like a pretty good
> game especially for $5. You still hitting BF3 regularly ?



Im playing the game like i played skyrim. Every time got skill point I use it, and I dont do the main mission the entire time, i do a lot of random shit and ride jet skiis half the time haha. 

Yeah ive had Crysis 2 for the last year now(Still would like to beat it on this 680. Haven't played it since i got the card), got it from amazon for super cheap. And yep, still playing BF3.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 20, 2013)

MxPhenom 216 said:


> Im playing the game like i played skyrim. Every time got skill point I use it, and I dont do the main mission the entire time, i do a lot of random shit and ride jet skiis half the time haha.
> 
> Yeah ive had Crysis 2 for the last year now(Still would like to beat it on this 680. Haven't played it since i got the card), got it from amazon for super cheap. And yep, still playing BF3.



It'll play smooth as butter Maxed with your card , because it does with my 670. Has pretty great graphics.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 20, 2013)

boise49ers said:


> It'll play smooth as butter Maxed with your card , because it does with my 670. Has pretty great graphics.



Yeah, it run fine with my 470 lol. But theres a texture mod out for it that I want to try, and I guess its pretty tough to run with it. Eats up all the graphics memory regardless if its a 2GB or 4GB card.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 29, 2013)

I just bought this from CJS Keys for 25.75! Add me to the list of members!  It's the first time I've used CJS Keys, and it won't be my last. I found this site from a post by some of our members.


----------



## 3870x2 (Jan 29, 2013)

What was the issue with not spending your skill points?


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 29, 2013)

3870x2 said:


> What was the issue with not spending your skill points?



What skill points?


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 29, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> What skill points?



Skill points unlock health bars, allow you to heal yourself without medicine and many other things. Access them on the main menu > skills.


----------



## Mindweaver (Jan 29, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Skill points unlock health bars, allow you to heal yourself without medicine and many other things. Access them on the main menu > skills.



Sweet, I'm looking forward to going home and playing.


----------



## boise49ers (Jan 30, 2013)

Mindweaver said:


> What skill points?


.

Don't feel bad I had 27 before I figure out how to use them. Nice surprise though I was able to unlock all kinds of cool shit.


----------



## catnipkiller (Jan 31, 2013)

This is the ending i took in fc3 it shows the bottle stuck to my hand lol and its nsfw so be 18+ when you click it lol. 
fc3 sexy ending - YouTube


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2013)

catnipkiller said:


> this is the ending i took in fc3 it shows the bottle stuck to my hand lol and its nsfw so be 18+ when you click it lol.
> fc3 sexy ending - youtube



spoiler alert!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jstn7477 (Jan 31, 2013)

Cat 13.2b3 drivers really improved things for me, although there are still a lot of random 20ms+ (50 FPS) frames when the FPS appears to be a solid 60-70. At least things seem to be improving instead of getting worse.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (Jan 31, 2013)

Jstn7477 said:


> Cat 13.2b3 drivers really improved things for me, although there are still a lot of random 20ms+ (50 FPS) frames when the FPS appears to be a solid 60-70. At least things seem to be improving instead of getting worse.



Things have been perfect with my WHQL nvidia 310.70s. I haven't even bother to get the 310.90s or the new betas yet. But im might have to get the new betas since it fixes some issues with ENB and Skyrim that the 310.70/90 drivers had.

I cant wait to get my taxes stuff done to spend a little of what i get back on getting new radiators and adding my 2500k to the loop though, and and when I actually start to play this game again haha.


----------

